# Obama skips Medal of Honor Ball



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Those politicians do have a lot of balls!! :lol:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

yup no surprise there :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

There probably wasn't enough celebs present. He made the MTV ball.......Now that certainly was an important one!!! uke:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

wow


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

well, we can't say he didn't warn us.......about "change".......


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Theres a word that describes Obama, but I cant say it here. :lol:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

And no, it doesnt start with a "N".

Lest ye think I be racist.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=64558


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

:******: What a slap in the face to all the soldiers out there. He's the Commander in Cheif and missed out on the most important ball of the night. POS uke: :soapbox:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

The truth of the matter is there was no Metal Of honor Ball at the iinauguration,


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

adokken said:


> The truth of the matter is there was no Metal Of honor Ball at the iinauguration,


Proof?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

adokken said:


> The truth of the matter is there was no Metal Of honor Ball at the iinauguration,


Isn't that the first time then? Didn't Obama want it? If they started it with Eisenhower and it has continued and been at every inauguration since what happened this time? Something doesn't add up.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

adokken said:


> The truth of the matter is there was no Metal Of honor Ball at the iinauguration,


I guess that this Ohio newspaper and The American Legion are wrong then.

http://www.clevelandleader.com/node/8627

How's that for the truth of the matter?

huntin1


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Remember now, TRUTH is all in whom is telling it. LOL.

By the way, just fricken sickening, I mean honestly, who is this guys people. No matter if he supports the troops or not, not one new president has missed this ball in 56 years?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

It was The American Legion Ball that he apparently missed. That is not as bad as going AWOL for a year.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

adokken said:


> It was The American Legion Ball that he apparently missed. That is not as bad as going AWOL for a year.


So two wrongs make a right? So AWOL for a year (which has been proven wrong) and skipping an armed forces Ball makes both OK? My mother always told me that didn't work?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I don't care what side of the political fence he's on, POTUS has no right to snub the military. The Dear Leader is a turd, plain & simple. But then again, most any intellectually honest person can clearly see that by now...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

adokken said:


> It was The American Legion Ball that he apparently missed.


No, it was the ball to honor the Medal of Honor receipients, the American Legion ackowledged that he did indeed miss the MOH ball and then made excuses for him.

Do a little research on your hero. He is indeed a turd.

For all of GWB's faults, he respected those who have, and still do serve this country.

huntin1


----------

